# The Witcher-Serie: Leak vom Netflix-Dreh zeigt erstmals Triss Merigold



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Leak vom Netflix-Dreh zeigt erstmals Triss Merigold*

						Bereits seit geraumer Zeit arbeitet Netflix bekanntlich an einer Serienadaption der Bücher um Geralt von Riva, der Gamern aus der The Witcher-Reihe von CD Projekt bekannt ist. Nun ist bewegtes Bildmaterial vom Set aufgetaucht, das die Schauspielerin Anna Shaffer als Triss Merigold zeigt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Leak vom Netflix-Dreh zeigt erstmals Triss Merigold*


----------



## Gamer090 (12. April 2019)

Mit anderen Worten, es war ein Aprilscherz! Sie könnte genau so gut eine Szene für eine andere Serie drehen oder einen Film, woher woll der Videoersteller das wissen, hat er sie gefragt? Klingt nach einer doofen Frage aber hier wird, mal wieder, ein Artikel veröffentlicht von PCGH ohne wirklich rechercheiert zu haben! 

Ganz ehrlich PCGH, in den fast 10 Jahren seit ich hier bin, merke ich das die Qualität der Artikel und die Menge die ich interessant genug finde zum lesen und mir auch gefällt, immer weiter abnimmt!


----------



## PolluxFix (13. April 2019)

Aber wir haben brav geklickt und kommentiert.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. April 2019)

PolluxFix schrieb:


> Aber wir haben brav geklickt und kommentiert.



Tja,wir sind eben die, die auf den Trick reingefallen sind


----------

